# BRISKET TEXAS STYLE  (follow up to Yesterdays post on Misconception of the 1 to 1.5 hour rule)



## gary s (Jul 10, 2014)

*Brisket Texas Style*​ ​*This is how I Smoke my Briskets*​ ​*I usually buy my briskets at Sam’s; so far they have been very consistent in quality.*​ ​*I try to find a “Choice” grade full packer with not too much fat and pliable, but not limp or stiff and around 12 pounds or so.*​ ​*I do not inject or rub the day or night before. Not saying it is wrong, I just don’t do it.*​ ​*The morning I am going to smoke (early) I get my brisket out of the fridge while I am getting my smoker fired up.*​ ​*Take the brisket out of the Cryovac rinse it off and trim the fat cap down to about a ¼ inch.*​*Rub it down with olive oil and coat it with Course ground black pepper and salt, that’s it. (I have my *​*S & P already mixed in a shaker) Once my smoker is running at 225° I put it on. (Note: I will let my smoker get to 250° - 275° at first, so by the time I get the brisket on and the door closed it drops down to the 225° I’m looking for)  I use a combination of charcoal and wood, hickory, pecan or oak, mainly because that’s what is available.*​ ​*I let it smoke for about 6 hours, or until I am happy with the bark, then pull it and wrap in butcher paper or parchment paper. (I do spritz a few times prior to wrapping) either with just plain apple juice or 50/50 apple juice and apple cider vinegar, then back on the smoker till done usually another 6 plus hours. I then take it off wrap in a couple old towels and stick it in a warm cooler for an hour or so. (Before I wrap in the towels, I do unwrap the butcher paper a bit and take a look to make sure I am happy). *​ ​*Pull it out, unwrap and slice. I always have a great bark and smoke ring, moist and tender. I like butcher paper because it will hold in some moisture and let it form a very good bark. *​ ​*I did foil in the past, up until about 4 or 5 years ago and switched to BP. Sometimes I didn't wrap at all while on the smoker, but found I prefer the BP method.*​ ​*I have used different rubs, injected and tried lots of different techniques over the years, but have settled on this one because my wife, kids, grandkids and me all like the flavor and texture. To me it brings out that real brisket/meat flavor. I am not saying this is the right or only way, just a very good way. *​ ​*Gary S*​


----------



## knifebld (Jul 10, 2014)

This is a great tutorial Gary! Cheers!


----------



## kc5tpy (Jul 10, 2014)

Hello Gary.  Now THAT'S old school my Tx. brother!!  From reading that I'd say us old time Tx. boys learned from the same folks.  I have my method that I send sometimes to folks in PM.  I have been meaning to post but I wanted to wait until I had good step by step picts.  No need now, you got it covered.  The two are almost carbon copies.  We learned back before EVERYTHING has to have a rub and a sauce on it craze.  When I was a youngster watching the old men ( that's how I learned ), they didn't use therms and such things.  Those things just weren't so available as they are now.  I ALWAYS advise folks to get a good therm because it makes life easier and you don't need trial and error as much as we did.  Just S&P for me too.  Depending on who is eating, I sometimes use Cayenne pepper instead of black.  I serve sauce on the side should some folks not lucky enough to be born in Tx. prefer sauce.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   I also read your post on cooking times.  Both GREAT posts loaded with fantastic information.  Thanks for posting!   Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## gary s (Jul 10, 2014)

Thank's Danny, you keep up the good work across the big pond (Educating those Brits on real BBQ)

Gary S


----------



## humdinger (Jul 10, 2014)

Another great article Gary. I am on a Brisket kick lately so this is helping tons. Thanks.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 10, 2014)

So far all I ever did was small flats, because Full Packer is one of my Son's jobs that he shares with us.

If I ever get a nice one, I'm going with this method. I know you Texas boys wrote the book on Brisket !!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Thanks Gary----This is Awesome!! -------------------
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## smokinmilkman (Jul 10, 2014)

I have heard just salt pepper then when you take it out hit it with some lime juice! Works well with ribs too! The meat is the flavor not the spices


----------



## gary s (Jul 10, 2014)

Thanks Bear for the nice complement 

Thanks Humdinger and SMM  never tried the lime juice on brisket , always on fajitas


----------



## james1nc (Jul 11, 2014)

Thanks Gary nice step by step method for those who have been afraid to try a brisket  "me'' think I will try one this weekend .Thanks again happy smokin


----------



## gary s (Jul 11, 2014)

You are welcome James, Jump in and try one, need any help or have questions give me a shout. "Just allow plenty of time"

Gary


----------



## s24smoove (Jul 12, 2014)

That is basically how i smoke brisket, salt and smoke, and i employ many of the elements you have laid out here, nice!


----------



## ameskimo1 (Jul 14, 2014)

Yep, the rubs and sauces with fruit woods are good but a nice hardwood smoke with S&P are my go to for beef, pork, and even chicken now. I will admit my northern blood makes me add onion powder and dried garlic to my mix and a bit of fruit wood over the hardwoods adds the extra touch. Smoke on my friends!


----------



## dk3ts (Jun 15, 2015)

Gary,

You have convinced me to try a brisket but I need to learn my smoker a bit more this summer. I've started out with chicken and pork chops then graduated to some ribs, ABT's and a fatty. All turned out very good with a couple of misses early on. Not being one to jump into the deep end of the pool before knowing how to swim I'm going to keep working my way up to finally giving the larger more expensive cuts a try. Thanks!


----------

